# Pipe Smokers, Cigarette Smokers, Tobacco/Snuff chewers



## survival

Am I the only one that does any of this on this forum? I love a good cigarette after a meal sometimes and when I'm doing something outdoors I HAVE to have some chewing tobacco. And yes, I know what it can do to you. ::clapping::


----------



## acidlittle

I smoked for 5 years, but hated what it did to my abilities to run and play sports, plus my ex threatened no "fun time" if I didn't quit. So I did and have been smoke free for about 6 years, i do enjoy a nice Cigar though with my buddy!


----------



## amym505

I am a smoker too. We bought some tobacco seeds last year. I am going to try to grow my own this year.


----------



## Buckinbronco66

in an END OF THE WORLD SENARIO all tabacco products would be @ a premium! Tabacco (cigs, chew, cigars etc) can be kept for extended periods of time if kept in a humidifier. I have 3 small ones that I must constantly tend (adding water to keep the humidity up) but am planning on making one large one with a better more effecient humidifier. I recomend swinging by your local cigar shop to get an idea and talking to the teller about a set up for multiple types of tobacco. I plan on having an extencive store of as many different varieties; I chew and enjoy a good cigar too, this way if something happened the things I do not want or if the wife catches me, I can use it as trade...

When I was in IRAQ I kept 2-3 packs of AMERICAN cigaretts in my Bug Out Bag, yes the military still uses them, and thankfuly I never had to use it but I did use it to improve relations with locals and get information that helped, so if it worked over there it would definatly work here at home

just my two cents, hope it helps


----------



## John

Keep your eyes open for coupons as well. Marlboro has a coupon in packs of cigs for free dip every time you buy a product. Stocking up for barter and use myself. Be pretty funny seeing my wife with a dip and spitting if we ever run out of smokes.


----------



## kyletx1911a1

I think i going to buy some bugler to put in the bob


----------



## Bigmike99s

What is the growing requirements like for tobacco?


----------



## ohioguy

im all about the redman chaw, specially when im driving


----------



## Alaska

quit the ciggs in '95

in the winter, on occasion, I will partake in a good pipe load and perhaps a snifter of brandy or D'saronno's (sp)


----------



## jgriner

Cigars occasionally, and some beer, would probably turn to moon shining, besides alcohol it has many uses.


----------



## Fuzzee

I've smoked cigarettes, chewed, dipped, smoked a pipe and most heavily cigars. Mostly in fazes though for the others, but cigars which I still smoke now and the longest even as a boy when I could get them. Just cigars now too, every once and a while. God do I love them too. Partagas, Artero Fuentes, La Gloria Cubanas, Romeo Y Julieta's all get my attention when it's time for a good smoke. Various rolls. Just matters what tingles my taste buds at the time and how many. I'm so trying to be good, but it's hard.


----------



## HarshGeometry

I don't smoke tobacco as I'm very active and it isn't conducive to my lifestyle although I sincerely cherish the wonderful history of tobacco and it was one of the early vehicles driving the early American economy. Also, I have had a certain allure to cigarettes ever since I read Atlas Shrugged last summer. I am however a casual marijuana smoker as it seriously helps my joint pain.(6'6" tall) From a scientific aspect its absolutely incredible what marijuana and tobacco have become from what they were ~2500 years ago. From our spreading and selective breeding of the plants we have selected the very most fruitful of them being a refined genetic organism that is as much us as it is a plant. Without us plants like tobacco, marijuana, potatoes, apples, corn, or hell you name it. Any plant you see is a product of our selective breeding. Therefore all these things are very much a part of us and are of value without measure if all the others on earth were exterminated. Seeds (when i say seeds I really mean clones) will be the most valuable commodity there is. Nothing will be greater than the value of the plants once we lay waste to our glorious world with nuclear devastation. I'm just crossing my fingers for a non-nuclear event...


----------



## Denton

Yes, I used to be a heavy user. I've used it in all its glorious forms. The best taste, hands down, was the pipe. The most abused was the cigarette. The most satisfying was the dip. The dip was also the one that saved lives as I could regulate the dose as needed.

I've been off the drug for several years, now. I won't be going back. If I think things are about to go real bad, I'll probably buy a few rolls of Kodiak or something. I remember cigarettes and dip being like gold when we went to the field back in the army days. I suspect I might pick up a few pieces of silver when the lights go out for good.


----------



## Meangreen

jgriner said:


> Cigars occasionally, and some beer, would probably turn to moon shining, besides alcohol it has many uses.


I'm with you on this one! I think moonshing would be a great prepper skil because there are more than one use for moonshine. I have been getting a kick out of watching the TV show "Moonshiners!"


----------



## Fuzzee

I heard some where tobacco can be addicting. I'd have to agree because just seeing the photo of that guy smoking a cigar makes me want one. Damn.

:mrgreen:


----------



## srpumpkin

I just heard recently that American made cigarettes have this chemical in it to make them go out if you don't smoke them continuously until the end of the cigarette .I opted to get cigarettes imported from Europe. They don't have the chemical in it and they are a lot cheaper. It works out to be about 30 dollars a carton for L&M or Marlboro.


----------



## HuntingHawk

Best tobacco is a combination of varieties. 2013 will be my third year of growing. Depending on variety, 110-165 day to grow. Hardest part is proper curing. Silk leaf & burley are the two I grow. Tobacco needs the requirements as tomatoes.

Atleast 60% of cost of cigarettes is taxes. Buying tobacco is one pound bags, some filtered tubes, & a rolling machine you will save atleast 60% on the price of cigarettes. One pound of tobacco you will get atleast two cartoons of cigarettes. Ends up costing about $10 per carton.


----------



## Shopkins

smoked for 4-5 years. just recently quit just shy of 4 weeks ago. i still like to chew on occasion. But in the shtf situation i can drop that no issues. I do greatly miss lighting up a cigarette after a meal but i know its for the best.


----------



## nadja

OK, you caught me, I'm a heavy smoker, but it looks like I will have to quit soon, or fall over dead ! LOL


----------



## Alpha-17

Never cared for cigarettes, and I can't stand the smell of dip/chew/etc. Cigars though, they'll always have a special place in my heart. Doubt I'll get one in a post apocalyptic world, but if I do, I'll have to save it for a special occasion.


----------



## Shopkins

Alpha-17 said:


> Never cared for cigarettes, and I can't stand the smell of dip/chew/etc. Cigars though, they'll always have a special place in my heart. Doubt I'll get one in a post apocalyptic world, but if I do, I'll have to save it for a special occasion.


that cigar will be like a zombieland twinkie for you ha.


----------



## Bovoimu

Smokeless tobacco is hazardous to human health, with a higher risk of oral cancers for the user than for cigarette smokers.
topnotchcigar.com


----------



## Notsoyoung

amym505 said:


> I am a smoker too. We bought some tobacco seeds last year. I am going to try to grow my own this year.


Hard as it is to believe, it is ILLEGAL to grow tobacco in Illinois, even for private use. I can just see a S.W.A.T. team kicking in the door with the helicopters over head because you are growing your own tobacco.

Just a side note, I pack my own cigarettes. I bought the machine, the tobacco, and the tubes and now pack my own cigarettes at about $1.25 a pack. It won't be long before Congress passes some law taxing that tobacco so that it won't be cheap any longer.


----------



## Notsoyoung

ohioguy said:


> im all about the redman chaw, specially when im driving


When I was in a recon platoon Redman's was my go to chew when we worked at night.


----------



## Camel923

Henry Ford once said a good woman is a woman but a good cigar is a smoke. I believe he said that outside of the hearing of Mrs. Ford.


----------



## TallHate596

I have been using my *DELETED BY THE JACKBOOT*for a year now and have never regretted the purchased device. This is a real diamond for a smoker, I know for myself. Thick smoke, great taste, not bitter. Is this not the best acquisition that could be in this area? I believe that even cigars cannot compare with this!


----------



## SGG

TallHate596 said:


> I have been using my tobacco smoking pipes for a year now and have never regretted the purchased device. This is a real diamond for a smoker, I know for myself. Thick smoke, great taste, not bitter. Is this not the best acquisition that could be in this area? I believe that even cigars cannot compare with this!


Reported for spam


----------



## MountainGirl

SGG said:


> Reported for spam


SGG - good
@Denton - this twink pops up with a post every couple weeks or so with something else to try and sell; various products, i.e., paid promoter. 
Happen to have your big eraser handy?


----------



## bigwheel

Dang thought this person was here to chat about my new cigarette rolling machine. Its very cool. Can shuck out a pack of Marlbors in a couple of minutes. I am ready to barter for toilet paper but apparently not quite yet.


----------



## Lavarda

I sometimes smoke when I drink, but it is very rare.:vs_blush:


----------



## StratMaster

The asteroid is coming. Smoke 'em if you got 'em.


----------



## hawgrider

StratMaster said:


> The asteroid is coming. Smoke 'em if you got 'em.


Im ready for take off.


----------

